# Asus 680i Striker Extreme LCD Poster Blinking & PC won't start



## gphantom (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll make it short by, this happened overnight.

I was trying to turn on my PC but it won't turn on. I can see that my motherboard is Lit, and it shows that there is power coming in to the motherboard.

At first I thought it is the Powerbutton of the Casing, but then there is another power button right on the motherboard PCB. But that wouldn't help either.

I also tried removing the Jumpers and CMOS clear but that too with no luck.

Those of you aware of nForce motherboards, this one has an LCD poster on the USB/LAN ports panel. That is where it shows the Error-Code and other hardware issues that might be causing a problem to the PC. However, there is no text appearing on that LCD right now, but it is 'Empty' and it is 'Blinking'.

I could not find anything relevant to a blinking LCD poster.

SystemSpecs:
Asus Striker Extreme 680i
Intel e8650 @ 3.6 GHz
Corsair 1stick- 2GB 4-4-4-12 1T 700MHz
Corsair PSU 750W
GTX 260 192sp GPU

Thank you <3


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

those boards were rife with problems and dead boards; I would hawk over ebay and look for an Asus P5Q board the P5Q-E Deluxe was one of their best, stable, dependable and A++ performance boards


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel CPU's commonly do not play well with Nvidia Mobo chipsets and, as mentioned above, those Mobo's/chipsets were plagued with problems.


----------



## gphantom (Jan 5, 2010)

sadness, so what options do I have now? It is out of warranty, used it for 4 years now.

Can I repair it?
Or I really need to get another board?

Please suggest a reasonable board for core2duo, because if I ever am to upgrade, I will be replacing all the cpu/ram for i7.

For now, I do not have a budget and I just need a decent board that can run this processor and corsair ram and a gtx260 with a good compatibility, stability and performance.

Thanks again guys, God bless you


----------



## gphantom (Jan 5, 2010)

Also compatible with an SSD,

What do you suggest, should I get - Asus P5KPL-AM SE ?

The reason I mentioned the above is that, it has a pci-e 1x slot, where I can put the 7.1 channel sound card from this old striker extreme board.

The p5q-e deluxe is quite expensive lol, i am never gonna use crossfire or sli, but something of Asus P5KPL-AM SE specified.

Is it good for overclocking? stable? robust?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Asus P5KPL-AM SE is a good Mobo but it is mATX so OC'ing will be limited.
I would try it with the Onboard sound. Onboard is as good asmany, and rivals some, dedicated cards.


----------

